
Configuration in a .NET core console application – My notes - pradeepl
https://pradeeploganathan.com/dotnet/configuration-in-a-net-core-console-application/
======
pradeepl
I have used the .net core console application template a couple of times to
create production apps. It requires us to wire up configuration, logging, Di
and a bunch of other features manually.

